# Nochmal ein Problem mit "snd_hda_intel"

## fwaschoe

Guten Morgen,

leider habe ich noch ein Problem auf meinem neu installierten Gentoo-2.6.13-gentoo-r3.

Sound geht nur teilweise. Über den Kopfhörerausgang funktioniert alles prächtig. Aus den Lautsprechern kommt aber nix (Lautstärkeregler meines Laptop Siemens W1439G voll ausgedreht). Sowohl in "alsamixer" als auch in "kmix" wird kein Regler zur Lautstärkenanpassuing angezeigt. Nur für Headphones, PCM, CD, MIC und Internal Speaker. Habe die Installation des Soundchips nach Handbuch vorgenommen. Der Treiber ist als Modul kompiliert. Irgendwas habe ich aber wohl falsch gemacht. Grundsätzlich geht der Sound ja. Halt nur über Kopfhörer. Für mich ist das schon komisch. Habe dafür keine Lösung.

Meine "lspci" sieht so aus:

Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

Meine "lsmod" sieht so aus:

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48576  0

snd_mixer_oss          17472  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32896  0

snd_seq_midi_event      5952  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51312  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7084  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

nvidia               3710312  14

ipw2200               177320  0

ieee80211              47844  1 ipw2200,[permanent]

ieee80211_crypt         4776  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          8032  1 ipw2200

snd_hda_intel          13984  4

snd_hda_codec          82208  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                83076  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21764  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46948  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8648  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

Kann jemand bitte weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und einen

schönen Tag noch

Felix

----------

## Finswimmer

Nimm die alsadriver aus dem Portage. Dann sollte alles gehen.

Hab die gleiche Karte...Und mit der v10 von alsadriver gehts prächtig.

Ciao

----------

## fwaschoe

Hallo Finswimmer,

vielen Dank für die Infos.

Ich bin aber noch nicht so "Gentoo-fit", dass ich mit Deinen Tipps richtig umgehen kann.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nimm die alsadriver aus dem Portage. Dann sollte alles gehen.
> 
> 

 

Wie mache ich das?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und mit der v10 von alsadriver gehts prächtig
> 
> 

 

Sind das die Treiber die ich im Kernel als Module eingebunden habe? Oder soll ich alsa-driver emergen?

Bitte eine kurze Anleitung für einen der noch nicht topfit ist.

Vielen herzlichen Dank.

Felix

----------

## Finswimmer

Ups. Hab übersehen, dass du neu im Forum bist.

Gerne erkläre ich es dir:

emerge alsa-driver -av

Gibt dir aus, welche Version er installieren will, und fragt dich, ob er es machen soll.

Für die neueste Version musst du das Paket "unmasken".

x86 ist deine Architektur. ~x86 heißt, dass du ein noch nicht genügend getestetes Paket installieren willst. 

Also musst du folgendes: 

media-sound/alsa-driver ~x86 

in deine /etc/portage/package.keywords 

eintragen.

Dann überprüfen, ob du damit die neuesten Treiber bekommst.

Das müsste 1.0.10_rc2 sein.

Ciao

Tobi

P.S. Ich antworte dir hier im Forum und nicht über PN, damit auch andere, mit ähnlichen Problemen, das hier nachlesen können.

----------

## fwaschoe

Hallo Finswimmer,

vielen Dank für Dein geduldiges Engagement.

Aber bei mir funzt es nicht so wie es sein sollte. Die Anpassung von  "/etc/portage/package.keywords" habe ich vorgenommen (wobei package.keywords nicht vorhanden und deshalb neu angelegt wurde). Ein "emerge alsa-driver -av" bringt die Version:

"[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.9b  -doc +oss 0 kB".

Es ist also überhaupt noch kein "alsa-driver" installiert. Die Version "1.0.10_rc2" wird nicht angezeigt (warum auch nun immer).

Die Installation von "alsa-driver-1.0.9b" schlägt mit folgender Fehlermeldung fehl:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> include/linux/pci.h:819: error: syntax error before numeric constant
> 
> make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/acore/sgbuf.o] Error 1
> ...

 

Irgendwie habe ich jetzt überhaupt keinen Überblick mehr. Ohne "alsa-driver" kann es logischerweise nicht funktionieren.

Hast Du noch eine Idee?

Danke

Felix

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Fehlermeldung ist mir unbekannt.

Aber sofern dein letztes "emerge sync" nicht älter als 3-4 Tage ist, solltest du schon 1.0.10_rc2 installieren können.

Versuch bitte zuerst diesen "Fehler" zu beheben. Denn mit der 1.0.9b funktioniert die Karte nicht gut.

Achja. Um nicht Treiber für alle Karten zu kompilieren, trage in /etc/make.conf folgendes ein:

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

----------

## fwaschoe

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, aber ich kann "alsa-driver" nicht emergen. Es kommt immer die bereits gepostete Fehlermeldung. Da ich dazu keine Lösung habe, muß ich eben über Kopfhörer Sound ausgeben lassen.

Nochmals Danke

Felix

----------

